# Peak-to-Peak Gondola at Whistler opens Dec 12



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 6, 2008)

Should be an awesome ride.  Because there's always enough skiing on either one of the mountains on any given day, I'm sure I would only want to take it for the sake of riding it.

Fortunately, if you buy an Edge pass (available only to BC and WA residents) Peak-to-Peak access is included with your Edge ski days.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 6, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Should be an awesome ride.  Because there's always enough skiing on either one of the mountains on any given day, I'm sure I would only want to take it for the sake of riding it.


I can't wait, it sure looks great in the pictures. 


> Fortunately, if you buy an Edge pass (available only to BC and WA residents) Peak-to-Peak access is included with your Edge ski days.


Really? I thought you had to pay extra.  Great news just another reason to buy an Edge card if you can.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 6, 2008)

Bill4728:

Do you plan to ride the peak to peak gondola during the Olympics?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 6, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> I can't wait, it sure looks great in the pictures.
> 
> Really? I thought you had to pay extra.  Great news just another reason to buy an Edge card if you can.



You get one free gondola ride for each day you buy with your Edge card.  So a five day pass gets you five gondola rides, one per day.  After you've used your free rides, it's $7 CAN per trip.


----------



## Elli (Nov 7, 2008)

Will the ride be available all year round?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 7, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> Bill4728:
> 
> Do you plan to ride the peak to peak gondola during the Olympics?



We go to Whistler about twice a year. So,  I'm sure we'll ride the P2P this year and next year too.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 7, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> We go to Whistler about twice a year. So,  I'm sure we'll ride the P2P this year and next year too.



We went to Whistler for the first time in August 2008 to celebrate our 20th anniversary.  We stayed at Club Intrawest and loved it. You might consider staying at HGVC in Hawaii for a change of pace some time. The reciprocal arrangements between HGVC and Club Intrawest are really nice.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 7, 2008)

We stayed at the HGVC Waikoloa in Sept 2006 with the kids ( well they really are not kids anymore) and loved the place. 

The HGVC's resorts are very nice but I'm not happy that CI choose to sell off the 10-20 units that the club owned in Princeville. 

When CI members use HGVC, it is a trade and if you need to change your plans you can't. Which is very unlike the great CI cancellation policy for their own CI resorts.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just over a week and it will open.

Can't wait.


----------



## glenn1000 (Dec 3, 2008)

Our daily ski passes said "Good for P2P" so I assume this should be included once it is open. Wish we could have done it! This covers 2.5 miles in 11 minutes if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2008)

here is CBC feature on the P2P 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziaQpH__QgE&feature=related


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well it is now open.

it is snowing too!


----------

